# Asus Crosshair IV Formula



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2010)

Servus,

wenn ich im Juni das Formula kaufe, wird da das Aktuellste Bios drauf sein?
Oder muss ich erst wieder flashen um den 1090T richtig nutzen zu können.
Danke im voraus.


mfg Senf


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo BautznerSnef,
da kannst du von ausgehen da die 6-Kern CPUs seit dem ersten Bios release bereits unterstützt sind.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## OpamitKruecke (21. Mai 2010)

Abgesehen vom hüpfenden Multi^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2010)

Ich hab irgendwo was gelesen, könnte auch in der PCGH Print gestanden haben, das die 10XXT Serie mit den ersten Bios nicht richtig erkannt wurde, Probleme verursacht wurden. 
Das hat mich ein wenig abgeschreckt. Genau so wie der Preis im Moment. Kaufen werde ich es trotzdem.


----------



## Zero_Cube (21. Mai 2010)

Da hab ich gleich die nächste frage zu dem Board da schon ein Thema geöffnet wurde.

Wann wird (U)EFI für das dieses Board verfügbar sein, wenn es überhaupt schon in Entwicklung ist.
Ach und ob in kommenden Revisionen das leichte Problem mit der Platzierung des 8 Pin CPU Steckers/anliegender Kühlung gefixt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Das erste Bios, mit dem ein neues Brett ausgeliefert wird, kannst du eh in der Pfeife rauchen. 
War bisher immer so, bei allen Boards, die ich von Asus hatte. 

Das CIIIF war da nicht besser, mit dem original Ab-Werk-Bios hat das Teil nicht einen DDR3 Riegel richtig erkannt, erst mit dem über-übernächsten Bios liefs dann.
Und dann ist es einfach abgeraucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie auch schon das MIIF abgeraucht ist. 

Da hab ich doch aber mal eine Frage, man kommt ja trotzdem nicht von Asus weg. 
Wann kommt das Crosshair 4 Extreme raus und was bringt es nun wirklich mit?
Noch mehr Features im Bios oder einfach nur den Lucid Hydra Chip?


----------



## Zero_Cube (22. Mai 2010)

Also stell ich die frage nochmal.

Wann wird (U)EFI für das dieses Board verfügbar sein, wenn es überhaupt schon in Entwicklung ist.
Und wird in kommenden Revisionen/Auslieferungen das leichte Problem mit der Platzierung des 8 Pin CPU Steckers/anliegenden Kühlung gefixt.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2010)

Für mich stellt sich auch noch eine sehr wichtige Frage, da das Crosshair IV ha ECC Speicherunterstützung bietet. Ist eventuell noch ne Variante geplant, die mehr als 16 GB Ram unterstützt also sowas im Bereich bis 64 GB, gern auch mehr  ? 

Ne Interessante Sache für Quad-SLI etc wäre auch, ob es nicht Dualsockelboards geben könnte.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

> Da hab ich doch aber mal eine Frage, man kommt ja trotzdem nicht von Asus weg.
> Wann kommt das Crosshair 4 Extreme raus und was bringt es nun wirklich mit?
> Noch mehr Features im Bios oder einfach nur den Lucid Hydra Chip?



Diese Fragen hab ich mir auch schon gestellt...

Aber ASUS macht da ein Geheimnis draus, als ob es um den Heiligen Gral gehen würde...


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Mai 2010)

Auf dem Formula ist ein SupremeFX X-Fi, wie gut ist dieser Onboard Sound? Welche unterschiede hat die Supreme gegen SB X-Fi. Kann ich darauf verzichten mir eine richtige Soundkarte zu kaufen?


mfg Senf


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Der SumpremeFX Krempel ist nur heiße Luft. 
Ist das gleiche Zeugs wie auch bei den anderen Asus Brettern. Eine extra Soundkarte brauchst du aber nicht kaufen, die Onboard reicht locker.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

Kommt immer drauf an, was er noch alles an den PC hängt..^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Mai 2010)

Am PC hängt meine Technics SA-EH590 Anlage dran, und mein Sennheiser PC 151. Monitorboxen hätt ich fast vergessen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

Da lohnt sich eine Soundkarte schon fast wieder...

Jetzt kommts drauf an:

Bis du in erster Linie ein Spieler? Dann eine X-FI
Oder Musikhörer/Filmegucker? Dann eine ASUS-Soundkarte


----------



## OpamitKruecke (25. Mai 2010)

Naja der Sound is ok. Mit Creative Boxen hörst kaum Unterschied. Meine XOnar DX is aber schon ein paar Klassen besser


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Mai 2010)

Bin Spieler, Musikhörer und Filmegucker. Allrounder 
Ich höre Musik beim Spielen.

Im Prinzip ist meine Anlage die Externe Soundkarte meines Rechenknechts.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo was gelesen, könnte auch in der PCGH Print gestanden haben, das die 10XXT Serie mit den ersten Bios nicht richtig erkannt wurde, Probleme verursacht wurden.



Probleme sind mir so direkt jetzt nicht bekannt. Was aber richtig ist das eine gewisse Version des AGESA Codes benötigt wird. Zu beginn wurde die CPU "nur" erkannt und mehr war nicht möglich. Erst ab einer gewissen Version waren auch Einstellungen möglich. Ist hier aber wie erwähnt der Fall!




Zero_Cube schrieb:


> Wann wird (U)EFI für das dieses Board verfügbar sein, wenn es überhaupt schon in Entwicklung ist.
> Ach und ob in kommenden Revisionen das leichte Problem mit der Platzierung des 8 Pin CPU Steckers/anliegender Kühlung gefixt.



Was EFI angeht liegen mir für das Board keine dahingehenden Infos vor.
Der 12VATX Stecker ist zwar direkt neben dem Kühlkörper, sollte aber kein Problem darstellen. Oder welches Problem hast du genau?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wann kommt das Crosshair 4 Extreme raus und was bringt es nun wirklich mit?
> Noch mehr Features im Bios oder einfach nur den Lucid Hydra Chip?


Dazu gibt es leider noch keine Infos.

@<<Painkiller>>: Vielleicht ist das Board ja der "Heilige Gral". Man weiß es nicht 





Skysnake schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich auch noch eine sehr wichtige Frage, da das Crosshair IV ha ECC Speicherunterstützung bietet. Ist eventuell noch ne Variante geplant, die mehr als 16 GB Ram unterstützt also sowas im Bereich bis 64 GB, gern auch mehr  ?
> 
> Ne Interessante Sache für Quad-SLI etc wäre auch, ob es nicht Dualsockelboards geben könnte.



Bislang ist mir da nichts unter gekommen was annähernd in diese Richtung geht. Dual Sockel ist eher im Server Segment interessant und würde dann eher einen neuen Sockel benötigen (G34).

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

> Dazu gibt es leider noch keine Infos.
> 
> @<<Painkiller>>: Vielleicht ist das Board ja der "Heilige Gral". Man weiß es nicht




grrr...xD 

Das ist nicht hilfreich, Doc...   

Aber dennoch freu ich mich wie ein Schnitzel auf das Ding


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es leider noch keine Infos.
> 
> @<<Painkiller>>: Vielleicht ist das Board ja der "Heilige Gral". Man weiß es nicht


 
Schon schlimm, wenn nicht mal die Asus Mitarbeiten wissen, was die anderen in der Entwicklingsabteilung machen.  

Dazu hab ich aber noch eine Frage, eher allgemein.
Wieso gibts das schwarz/rote Farbdesign nur bei den R.o.G. Brettern und nicht auch bei den günstigeren Boards.
Es gibt sicher Leute, die töten würden, wenn sie ein Board mit der Optik eines Formula (dann mit 870er Chip) für 90€ bekommen könnten.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

War ROG nicht immer schon schwarz-rot? Muss doch exklusiv bleiben...^^ xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Nö, das haben sie erst eingeführt.
Vielleicht zu oft EVGA angeguckt.  
zuvor wars immer weiß/blau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2010)

Ich denk das ist zur Verkaufsförderung wohl nicht geplant 

@Doctore: Klar das für Multisockel nen Serversockel her muss, weil den normalen ja leider die Möglichkeit zur Kommunikation zwischen den CPU´s fehlt, wobei es schon interessant wäre, ob´s net auch ohne die Anbindung geht 

Mich wunderts halt nur was der ECC Support auf so nem Board macht 

ECC Speicher ist ja normal etwas langsamer als normaler RAM durch die Checksumme. (soweit ich mich grad erinnere)

Das Board ist ja aber eigentlich nen OC Board, und hat halt auch nen Desktop Sockel. Für den Serverbereich also nicht gedacht. Warum dann also ECC RAM, dann aber auch wiederum "nur" 16GB RAM. 

Also ich könnt mir das Board richtig gut in nem GPU Cluster vorstellen, aber wie gesagt, da fehlen halt leider die Möglichkeit ne PCI/PCIE Karte trotz vollbestückung mit GPU´s anzuschliesen und es sollte mehr RAM möglich sein. 16 GB sind in dem Bereich halt einfach etwas wenig. 

Sieht irgendwie wie nen Versuch aus, sich auch im HPC Bereich tätig zu sein.

Btw gibts von Asus Serverboards? Mir sind jetzt keine bekannt leider. Wäre da über nen Link falls vorhanden wirklich sehr angetan.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon schlimm, wenn nicht mal die Asus Mitarbeiten wissen, was die anderen in der Entwicklingsabteilung machen.



Wer sagt das ich es nicht weiß?! 




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> War ROG nicht immer schon schwarz-rot? Muss doch exklusiv bleiben...^^ xD


Nein, wie schon richtig geschrieben wurde waren die ROGs sonst immer blau/weiß. Das Rampage III Extreme und das Crosshair IV Formula sind die ersten mit dem Design.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Mich wunderts halt nur was der ECC Support auf so nem Board macht
> [...]
> Btw gibts von Asus Serverboards? Mir sind jetzt keine bekannt leider. Wäre da über nen Link falls vorhanden wirklich sehr angetan.



Ja, ist auch eines der wenigen Desktop Boards das ECC Speicher unterstützt. Aber wie du schon sagtest, die ECC sind etwas langsamer und die Fehlerbereinigung ist primär nur im Serverbereich interessant.

BTW: ASUS Server Boards/Racks/Barebones bieten wir schon länger an. Siehe *hier*.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich es nicht weiß?!


 
Man könnte aus der Antwort daraus schließen, dass das so ist. 

Nun ja, ich finde die neuen R.o.G. Designs auch gut, was ich nur schade finde, ist dass ihr das LCD Poster entsorgt habt, das fand ich prima.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2010)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Ja, ist auch eines der wenigen Desktop Boards das ECC Speicher unterstützt. Aber wie du schon sagtest, die ECC sind etwas langsamer und die Fehlerbereinigung ist primär nur im Serverbereich interessant.
> 
> BTW: ASUS Server Boards/Racks/Barebones bieten wir schon länger an. Siehe *hier*.
> 
> ...



Da stellt sich mir halt die Frage, was ihr da als Zielgruppe gedahct habt  Serverbereich fast zu wenig RAM und nen OC´ler will ihn nicht

Das L1N64-SLIWS,  Z8PE-D18, KGPE-D16

1. Zu wenig RAM und nur 3 Slots nutzbar, und maximal 2 mit 16 lanes.
2. Genug Ram, aber nur 2x16 lanes 
3. Wie bei 2

4 nutzbare 16 Lane PCIE Slots wären halt fein, plus halt die möglichkeiten für PCIX z.B. oder halt andere Glasfaseranschlussmöglichkeit, das dann noch unter WaKü setzen, dann hätte man nen Rechner den man gut in nen Cluster aufnehmen kann und eventuell sogar als Bürorechner nen Grid aufbauen kann 

Wär was echt heises. Ich hoffe da kommt in den nächsten Jahren noch einiges 

Btw studier Informatik im Nebenfach und bin sehr interessiert im rechnen mit GPU´s. Bin da nen echter Befürworter von solchen Systemen für wissenschaftliche Anwendungen. Hab da schon interessante Diskussionen mit Verantwortlichen bei uns in der Uni gehabt 

Will später eventuell auch entweder zu AMD/Intel in die Forschung, oder aber in die Forschung und so Teile mit betreiben 

Fänds richtig nice, wenn der BOINC/Grid Gedanke weiter ausgebaut wird, und man mehr Rechner mit 4 GPU´s+2CPU´s aufbaut die leise genug sind um im Büro stehen zu können. 

Vorallem mit der 5870 lohnts ja fast auf ECC zu verzichten und stattdessen einfach alles doppelt rechnen zu lassen. Hoffe das da eventuell mal nen Produkt kommt, denn das sind dann alles Gelder die eingespart werden und dann für Personal ausgegeben werden kann in der Forschung

PS: Need mal Glasfaser/1Gbit Kupfer oder höher als Standart in allen Systemen. 100Mbit sucken :/ und wenn man mal an 100 Gbit Glasfaserkarten kommt, dann haben die irgendwelche Slots die man sonst nirgends findet


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juli 2010)

Moin Asus Staff,

könnt ihr mir sagen, wann ein neues Bios für das Crosshair IV erscheint?
Danke im voraus.

mfg Senf


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (7. Juli 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir sagen, wann ein neues Bios für das Crosshair IV erscheint?



Da hab ich leider keine Infos zu.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Juli 2010)

Danke trotzdem.

Es gibt viel die sich über zu hohe Temperaturen der NB/SB beschweren. Was hat Asus da falsch gemacht?

Ist das ein Grund das Mainboard zurück zuschicken?


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (7. Juli 2010)

Das kann ich dir als "Betroffener" schlicht sagen:
Als Problem wurden in mehreren Foren die Abstandshalterungen Heatsink/Northbridge identifiziert - das Wärmeleitpad das unter dem Heatsink über der Northbridge klebt hat keinen oder zuwenig kontakt zum Chip, was darauf hinausläuft, dass der Chip überhitzt wie blöd.
Das ist ein Konstruktions-/ QA-Fehler der auf jeden Fall RMA-würdig ist - meins ist gerade bei ASUS. Allerdings sind nicht alle Mainboards davon betroffen und bei denen die betroffen sind treten auch unterschiedliche Temperaturen auf. Meins hatte direkt 85° und mehr beim anschalten, das ist natürlich tendentiell eher tödlich für den Chip, andere hatten so 60° was immernoch warm ist, aber nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2010)

Momentan hats ASUS mal wieder mit den Temps... Erst das G73-Notebook und jetzt das Referenzboard...

Wenn man nur wüsste ob nur einzelne Modelle betroffen sind, oder ganze Chargen...


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hab im Idle 29°C, unter Last komm ich grad so auf 55°C bei Raumtemperaturen um die 23°C. Beim Mainboard kauf habe ich noch gewartet.
Sollte man generell warten wenn was neues von ASUS raus kommt?


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (7. Juli 2010)

Idle 29°/Last 55° sind völlig in Ordnung für die Northbridge, daran gibt es praktisch nichts auszusetzen.
Und ich habe persönlich noch recht weniger Erfahrungen mit ASUS gemacht, kann dir dazu also keine verlässliche Antwort geben. Ich habe allerdings auch schon viel gutes bei frisch erschienenen Modellen gehört. Allerdings ist das halt was es ist: Hörensagen. So schlimm wie beim C4F wars aber afaik noch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2010)

Bei ASUS nicht, aber bei MSI... Ich sag nur Eclipse^^ Das MB hat sich ordentlich aufgeheizt....


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Juli 2010)

Wie passiert sowas eigentlich? Kann man Fehler nicht vermeiden?
Oder ist dies im Preis enthalten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2010)

Bei solchen Brettern ist der Kunde grundsätzlich der Tester. 
Der bezahlt sogar dafür, dass er testen darf. 
Und holt sich das neue Modell um weiter zu testen.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (8. Juli 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Oder ist dies im Preis enthalten?



Ist im Preis enthalten! 
Scherz beiseite.

Es gibt Boards bei denen die Heatpipe nicht korrekt aufliegt. Betrifft aber nur einzelne Boards und nicht spezielle Chargen. Die Temperaturen der NB liegen dann relativ fix bei 80°C-90°C. In dem Fall würde ich zur Reklamation raten. Das Problem wurde erkannt und wird im RMA Zentrum dann behoben.

Es gibt durchaus auch einige User die selber Hand angelegt haben. Aber das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen. Grundsätzlich ist die Reklamation möglich und in diesem Fall dann auch zu empfehlen.

Also alles was bis etwa 80°C unter Last erreicht ist im Normalbereich. Alles dadrüber ist bedenklich. Aber normal liegen die Temperaturen deutlich drunter (50°C-60°C).

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juli 2010)

Ich kann nur die Temperaturen vom Mainboard auslesen, das wären im Moment 29°C. HWMonitor 1.16-64bit kann die TMPIN2 nicht richtig auslesen und zeigt ständig 128°C an egal ob Idle oder Last. Im Bios zeigt die NB/SB 78°C/36°C an. Everest zeigt überhaupt keine NB/SB Temperaturen an.
Welches Tool sollte man nehmen um die richtigen Temperaturen anzuzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2010)

Gehts mit ASUS PcProbe II nicht?


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juli 2010)

Doch, verwende es aber nie.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

Naja, solange es nicht so aussschaut...

[Official] Asus CrossHair IV Formula/Extreme Club - Page 63 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Auf einem Chip befindet sich sogar keine WLP....


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juli 2010)

Asus wird ja immer besser. Ich hoffe das ich mein Board nicht einschicken muss.
Verfällt eigentlich die Garantie wenn man selbst Hand anlegt?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

Ich denke schon.. Bin mir aber nicht sicher...


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juli 2010)

Kann man eigentlich jede WLP nehmen? Habe die PK-1.
Wo bekommt eigentlich die kürzeren Abstandhalter her?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt, bin mir nicht sicher.... Warte lieber mal bis der DOC da ist....


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juli 2010)

Ok, danke dir Painkiller.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

Kein Problem... Hab das Board ja selber auf meiner Liste für den neuen Knecht...


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juli 2010)

Also wenn du nicht jeden Tag damit deine Hardware bencht und übertacktest, brauchst du es nicht.
Ich habs gekauft weils das beste und optisch das ansprechendste ist. Und natürlich zum Ocen!

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann das Extreme erhältlich ist.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Also wenn du nicht jeden Tag damit deine Hardware bencht und übertacktest, brauchst du es nicht.
> Ich habs gekauft weils das beste und optisch das ansprechendste ist. Und natürlich zum Ocen!
> 
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann das Extreme erhältlich ist.


 

OC wird schon betrieben. (1090T BE xD)

Laut Doc können wir mit dem Extreme im Juli nicht rechnen....


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juli 2010)

Das dachte ich mir schon fast.
OC unter Luft oder Wasser?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

Erstmal unter Luft...  @ Scythe Yasya

Mal sehen, wie er sich macht...


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab unter Luft 4.0 GHz mit 1.332V geschafft. War aber einfach. 
Derzeit teste ich 4.4 GHz mit verschiedenen Spannungen, die immer noch zu hoch sind für meinen Geschmack.

Edit: Kann man irgendwo die abstandhalter bestellen? Mir ist die NB einfach zu warm.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juli 2010)

Bitte löschen.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

bitte sehr

abstandshalter mainboard - Google Produktsuche


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juli 2010)

Danke, bloß welche brauch ich denn?
Sind die silbernen immer länger als die Kupfernen?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen... Frag doch mal im Sammelthread vom IVer hier im Forum nach...


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

Moin ASUS-Team

Eine kurze Frage... Einem User hier im Forum ist aufgefallen, das das Crosshair IV aus Home of Hardware.de verschwunden ist... Ebenso ist es bei 95% aller Shops auf Geizhals.at nicht mehr auf Lager oder Lieferbar...

Habt ihr Infos für uns was los ist? Oder ist etwa das IV Extreme im Anmarsch?

Bitte um Rückmeldung!

Danke!

MFG
Pain


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Juli 2010)

Habe zwar schon im anderen Thread gefragt, aber ich frage hier auch noch mal:

Wenn ich beim Crosshair IV zwei Grafikkarten habe und dann noch eine Soundkarte zustecke, verteilen sich die Lanes dann auf 8x/8x?


----------



## DragonTEC (20. September 2010)

Mal als Verweis, vllt kann mir ja einer der Profis helfen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...asus-crosshair-iv-und-debian.html#post2226733


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (20. September 2010)

Hallo <<Painkiller>>,

das Board ist noch nicht EOL, es ist nur im moment schlecht verfügbar. Leider.

--> Oder ist etwa das IV Extreme im Anmarsch? Ne eher nicht, da kommt wenn erst nächstes Jahr was, mehr Infos habe ich aber auch nicht


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

> --> Oder ist etwa das IV Extreme im Anmarsch? Ne eher nicht, da kommt wenn erst nächstes Jahr was, mehr Infos habe ich aber auch nicht



AHA! Erwischt! Hört sich nach dem V Extreme an. Das IV Extreme ist ja schon gelistet. 

Wurde beim IV Formula das Problem mit der Heatpipe (Abstand) eigentlich gelöst?


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (20. September 2010)

Hallo KILLTHIS,

die Lanes 8x/8x für PCI-E werden geschaltet, wenn noch eine dritte Karte in dem PCI-E Slot gesetzt wird, egal ob VGA oder Soundkarte.


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (20. September 2010)

Hallo <<Painkiller>>,

in Hinsicht Heatpipe, da sollten eigentlich keine Probleme mehr entstehen, hatte auch nichts mehr gehört jetzt im nach hinein.


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

Schön!  Freut mich zu hören! Will mir das Board nämlich holen.


----------



## Kasjopaja (24. September 2010)

Sorry, wenn ich mich hier mal Reinwerfe, Kurze Frage nebenbei. Ich bekomme bei meinem Board mit dem 1055er und drei Grakas keinen höheren FSB als 265Mhz hin. Kann das einer Bestätigen oder hat einer Infos diesbezüglich? Die LEDs für CPU und RAM leuchten aber VGA springt nicht an. Habs in mehreren Foren schon Probiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## harl.e.kin (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Asus Team,

wieso gibt es keinen aktuellen Chipsatztreiber für den 890FX? Weder bei AMD noch auf eurer Seite ist da ein halbwegs aktueller Treiber zu finden.


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo harl.e.kin,

vielleicht kommt da noch was. Wir machen keine Treiber, die kommen alle von AMD selber. Frag doch mal bei AMD nach *g


----------



## harl.e.kin (30. Dezember 2010)

gute Idee nur denk ich das ihr da einen wesentlich besseren Draht zu habt als ich.


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (3. Januar 2011)

@harl.e.kin



> gute Idee nur denk ich das ihr da einen wesentlich besseren Draht zu habt als ich.


 Naja *g Ich habe keinen Kontak zu denen  (Nvidia Ja )


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. Januar 2011)

Ich bräuchte dringend hilfe.

Ich habe mir zwei 1TB-Festplatten bestellt und wollte diese nun in einem RAID 1 betreiben. Ich habe bereits zwei Festplatten und zwei Laufwerke installiert, jetzt will ich diese korrekt einstellen.

Ich dachte mir das es so läuft:
SSD+HDD+Laufwerke = SATA Port 1-4, AHCI
RAID = SATA Port 5+6, RAID

Die Schwierigkeit ist aber die, dass ich zwar SATA Ports 1-4 auf AHCI stellen kann, mir SATA 5+6 aber nur AHCI oder IDE zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn ich jetzt die Konfiguration so ändere, dass ich SATA 5+6 für die Laufwerke im AHCI Modus nutze und SATA 1-4 auf RAID umstelle, werden dann die verbleibende SSD und HDD im AHCI-Modus ausgeführt, sofern ich sie nicht in einen RAID setze?
Mir geht es nur darum, die maximale Performance rauszuholen, da ich sonst keinen Plan habe, wie ich das ädequat machen kann.

Möglichkeit 1:

SATA Port 1-4 = RAID-Modus, RAID + Optische Laufwerke
SATA Port 5+6 = AHCI-Modus, SSD + HDD

Möglichkeit 2:

SATA Port 1-4 = RAID-Modus, RAID + SSD + HDD
SATA Port 5+6 = AHCI-Modus, Optische Laufwerke

Möglichkeit 3: (Sofern möglich)

SATA Port 1-4 = AHCI-Modus, SSD + HDD + Optische Laufwerke
SATA Port 5+6 = RAID-Modus, RAID


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Januar 2011)

So, sorry für den Doppelpost:

Ich habe es jetzt so gemacht:

Port 1-4 = HDDs + ODD
Port 5+6 = SSD + ODD

Beide im AHCI-Modus. Wenn ich jetzt RAID einstelle, so lassen sich Port 5+6 nur im RAID oder im IDE-Modus betreiben, also nicht ganz der gewünschte Effekt. Ich habe es mal probeweise aktiviert, allerdings sagt mir der Rechner dann, dass er kein Betriebssystem finden kann.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das irgendwie in den Griff zu kriegen?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (10. Januar 2011)

Du hast zwei ODDs?
Die solltest du dann an SATA5+6 im IDE Modus betreiben.
SATA1-4 dann auf RAID einstellen und das Array erstellen. Auf der SSD befindet sich vermutlich das OS? Dieses muss RAID Ready installiert sein. Ansonsten bekommst du das von dir beschriebene Problem "Kein Betriebssystem gefunden" weil der RAID Treiber nicht vorhanden ist. Daher startet das OS dann nicht. In dem Fall empfiehlt sich eine Neuinstallation direkt im RAID Modus.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo Asus-Team!

Ich habe ein Frage zum Overclocking mit dem Crosshair IV.

Ich habe im Moment meinen Prozessor auf 3,4GHz übertaktet (Multiplikator: 17, FSB: 200 MHz und Spannung [CPU Voltage] via Offset ein Intervall reduziert [Offset Sign "-"]). Wenn ich allerdings 3,6GHz stabil zu laufen bekommen möchte, benötige ich eine höhere Spannung als es jetzt der Fall ist (1,28V unter Prime95).
Leider kann ich keine 1,3V einstellen, denn wenn ich die CPU Offset Voltage um ein Intervall positiv erhöhe [Offset Sign "+"], steigt die Spannung direkt auf 1,36V an, nutze ich "auto" steigt sie sogar auf >1,4V.

Ist es möglich den Spannungsbereich zwischen 1,3-1,35V einzustellen ohne das C'n'Q deaktiviert wird, da ich diese Feature weiterhin nutzen will?

Bios Version: 0801

P.S.: Habe die Frage auch im Hardwareluxx Forum gestellt.


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. Januar 2011)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Du hast zwei ODDs?
> Die solltest du dann an SATA5+6 im IDE Modus betreiben.
> SATA1-4 dann auf RAID einstellen und das Array erstellen. Auf der SSD befindet sich vermutlich das OS? Dieses muss RAID Ready installiert sein. Ansonsten bekommst du das von dir beschriebene Problem "Kein Betriebssystem gefunden" weil der RAID Treiber nicht vorhanden ist. Daher startet das OS dann nicht. In dem Fall empfiehlt sich eine Neuinstallation direkt im RAID Modus.
> 
> ...


Ah, okay, danke.  Wirkt sich das in irgendeiner Art und Weise negativ hinsichtlich der Performance aus? Und was die SSD anbelangt, lässt diese dann noch TRIM zu?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (11. Januar 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ah, okay, danke.  Wirkt sich das in irgendeiner Art und Weise negativ hinsichtlich der Performance aus? Und was die SSD anbelangt, lässt diese dann noch TRIM zu?



Im Raid Modus wird TRIM nicht unterstützt.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Januar 2011)

Verdammt, das wäre natürlich ein herber Rückschlag für mein System. Dann muss ich mir etwas überlegen, wie ich die Sache vielleicht in den Griff kriege. Oder aber auf den RAID verzichten.
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## elohim (12. Januar 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert die Lüftersteuuerung des Boards nicht mehr richtig. nur noch die chassis fans lassen sich jetzt im bios korrekt regeln, der cpu anschluss regelt nicht mehr im ganzen Regel-Bereich, sondern zB beim TY140 Lüfter bis 900rpm (regulär 1300rpm), egal ob ich turbo, silent oder manuell einstelle. Das ganze ist auch mit anderen pwm Lüftern ähnlich, funktioniert hat das bis vor kurzem ganz normal. Ein bios reset hab ich schon gemacht. was kann denn die Ursache sein und was kann ich machen? hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (19. Januar 2011)

Wenn du Q-Fan deaktivierst dreht der CPU Lüfter auch nicht mit voller Geschwindigkeit? Bei welchen Temperaturen dreht der Lüfter mit welcher Umdrehungszahl?

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Wenn ich Q-Fan ausschalte dreht der Lüfter (Thermalright TY-140, 1300rpm) mit ca 800rpm, mein silent wings pwm mit 1000rpm statt 1500rpm...

mfg

Elo


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn ohne Q-Fan nicht die volle Drehzahl erreicht wird kannst du nicht mehr sonderlich viel testen. Im Prinzip nur das übliche wie CMOS Reset & BIOS Update. Eine spezielle Einstellung gibt es nicht. Das heißt wenn das nicht hilft scheint der CPU_FAN Anschluss ein Problem zu haben. In dem Fall solltest du das Board zur Überprüfung mal einschicken.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## elohim (17. Februar 2011)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Wenn ohne Q-Fan nicht die volle Drehzahl erreicht wird kannst du nicht mehr sonderlich viel testen. Im Prinzip nur das übliche wie CMOS Reset & BIOS Update. Eine spezielle Einstellung gibt es nicht. Das heißt wenn das nicht hilft scheint der CPU_FAN Anschluss ein Problem zu haben. In dem Fall solltest du das Board zur Überprüfung mal einschicken.
> 
> Gruß,
> Doktor



Jo, dachte ich ir schon, nur bin ich dann leider mehrere Wochen ohne Board unterwegs


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (18. Februar 2011)

elohim schrieb:


> Jo, dachte ich ir schon, nur bin ich dann leider mehrere Wochen ohne Board unterwegs



Alternativ wäre halt noch der Weg über eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung zu gehen. Gibt da ja einige schöne Geräte für.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## elohim (22. Februar 2011)

jup, so ein gerät habe ich auch schon 
es ist einfach für den Wiederverkaufswert nicht so schön wenn der CPU Fan anschluss nicht mehr funktioniert. 
Naja, dann werde ich mal schauen müssen wann es mit der RMA mal gut passt zeitlich...


----------



## Probi (25. April 2011)

Hallo erstmal 

da ich über die Sufu nichts gefunden haben hoffe ich mal das die Frage nicht schon gestellt wurde...

Als ich nach längerer W-Lan Nutzung und dem Umstieg auf 6870CF heute mal wieder die onBoard Lan Funktion im Bios aktiviert habe, um möglicherweise doch wieder auf die gute alte Strippe umzusteigen, musste ich feststellen das mein Win7-System die Aktivierung nicht sonderlich beeindruckt hat. Im Gerätemanager ist selbst nach kompletter Neuinstallation des OS kein Netzwerkadapter zu finden (weshalb ich falsche Treiberinstallation meinerseits wohl ausschließen kann) und die Kontroll LEDs am Port leuchten ebenfalls nicht. Habe es bisher mit dem 1304er und dem 1902er Bios unter Standard Einstellungen ohne OC probiert -> keine Änderung...
RMA fällt wegen Kühlerwechsel auf Waterblock und mangelndem Ersatzboard wahrscheinlich auch flach...

Gibts es eine Möglichkeit über AIDA oder ähnliches zu Diagnostizieren ob der onBoard Anschluss hinüber ist, oder könnte man ihn eventuell sogar mit ein paar Kniffen wieder fit machen?
Alternativ: könnte man ersatzweise eine BF Killer 2100 im PCIe x16_2 Slot betreiben ohne dass dem Crossfire Gespann in Slot 1 und 3 ein Teil der Lanes verloren gehen? Meine Vorstellung würde dann folgendermaßen aussehen:

PCIe x16_1: HD 6870 (16 Lanes)
PCIe x16_2: BF Killer 2100 (1 Lane)
PCIe x16_3: HD 6870 (16 Lanes)
PCIe x16_4: <leer> (dort würde die Lan-Karte wahrscheinlich nicht passen)

Hier noch kurz mein momentane Config:
Crosshair IV Formula
Phenom II X6 1090T
2* 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz CL9
2* Sapphire HD6870 (ob es damit zusammen hängt..?)
Corsair AX 850W

Danke schonmal
Gruß - Probi


----------



## X Broster (26. April 2011)

Also wenn du das Kabel vom Router anschließt, passiert auch nichts?

Windows Update, Asus Netzwerk-Treiber Neuinstallation & temporäre OS-Neuinstallation würde ich noch testen.


----------



## Probi (27. April 2011)

Alles schon erledigt, tut sich leider garnichts


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (27. April 2011)

Im BIOS ist der Lan Anschluss auch [Enabled]?
Ansonsten würde ich auch den Allmächtigen CMOS Reset empfehlen 

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Probi (27. April 2011)

Ist Enabled und CMOS Reset habe ich auch schon durchgeführt 

Wie siehts denn notfalls mit den PCIe Lanes aus? Wäre x16-x1-x16 möglich?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. April 2011)

Hast du schon mal im Bios mit AI NET 2 getestet ob das LAN erkannt wird?


----------



## Probi (28. April 2011)

Hmm wie teste ich das dort?
Da steht leider nicht all zu viel

AI NET 2
Pair      Status     Length
__________________________________

Check Marvell LAN cable          [Enabled]


theoretisch müsste das doch im BIOS-Post auftauchen - auch der Controller - aber da habe ich bisher nichts gesehen - evtl. auch übersehen, geht ja immer recht flott


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. April 2011)

Zur not das Handbuch zu rate ziehen. 
http://www.iusermanual.com/ium.php?...hWEpmU1ZaZlJtOXliWFZzWVY5dFlXNTFZV3d1ZW1sdw==


----------



## Probi (28. April 2011)

Habe ich bereits, leider werde ich da auch nicht schlau draus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Probi (2. Mai 2011)

Hat sich dann wohl erledigt - habe mir die Killer 2100 zugelegt und damit funktioniert alles wunderbar...


----------



## R1k1m4ru (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, habe seit heute das board und habe folgendes problem
meine corsair force 3 ssd wird mit dem sata6g kabel nicht erkannt ...  aber wenn ich das andere sata3g kabel ranmache funktioniert es  komischerweise .. habt ihr da vielleicht eine idee, woran das liegen  könnte ?
kann mir kaum vorstellen das 2 frische neue sata6g kabel kaputt sind..
könnt ihr mir noch evtl guten ddr3 ram für das board empfehlen ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Oktober 2011)

Hast du im Bios den Sata Controller richtig eingestellt?
Für alles andere gibt es Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen


----------



## bytefuzzy (14. Oktober 2011)

_Für die, die's interessiert.

Es gibt ein neues BIOS für ASUS Crosshair IV Formula -> 2002 vom 10.10.2011_ 
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/

_Auch schon auf der Homepage bei Asus eingetragen:_
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

Crosshair IV Formula 2002 BIOS
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- CPU Support

_grEEtz_
*fuzzy*


----------



## CSOger (23. November 2011)

Hallo !

Dann frage ich hier noch mal.
Läuft der FX-8150 mit dem 3027 Bios?
Falls ja...
Irgend was zu beachten...oder  gibt es irgend welche Probleme?

Grüße
CSO


----------



## bytefuzzy (23. November 2011)

CSO schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Dann frage ich hier noch mal.
> Läuft der FX-8150 mit dem 3027 Bios?
> ...


 
Lt. Anfrage beim ASUS Support siehe
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula & Bulli?? - Forum de Luxx

Zitat
Hallo fuzzy,
bislang haben die Bulldozer CPUs noch keine Freigabe auf dem Board.  Daher können wir dazu keine Aussage tätigen. Es kann natürlich sein das  die CPU grundsätzlich erkannt wird. Aber ob ein stabiler Betrieb damit  zu gewährleisten ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß
Doktor


----------

